# Setting up a new 75 Gallon - Peacock & Hap Mix



## BobbyTwoSticks (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All,

This is my first post here, so be gentle.. haha. Looking for advice/thoughts on what I am looking to do w/ my new setup. This is what I'm working with (attached picture of setup w/ no water):









75 Gallon Glass Aquarium
White Sand Substrate (rinsed)
Some larger stones I picked up from a rock quarry (vinegar tested/washed).
Fluval FX6 Canister Filter
Aquaclear110 HOB Filter
Wavemaker for circulation

I'm looking for an all-male Peacock / Hap mix. Based on my research, I'd really like to fully stock in one go to avoid aggression of additional tank makes periodically. I'm thinking of starting w/ 15-20 fish. Here are some that I like:

Haps:
Copadichromis azureus - Azureus cichlid
Tramitichromis intermedius - Lethrinops Intermedius 
Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Maleri Island" - Electric Blue Ahli 
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" 
Copadichromis chrysonotus - White Blaze Chrysonotus
Copadichromis sp. Mloto Fire Line - Fireline Mloto

Peacocks:
Aulonocara stuartgranti - Ngara Flametail - 
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi - Eureka Red Jake
Aulonocara stuartgranti "Maleri" - Sunshine Peacock
Aulonocara baenschi - Albino Sunshine
Aulonocara kandeense - Blue Orchid
Aulonocara sp. "Firefish Dragon Blood" 
Aulonocara Hueseri - Midnight Peacock
Aulonocara Hybrid - Sunburst Sunburst
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi - Swallowtail
Red Top Lwanda 
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue - Regal Blue Peacock 
Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" - Albino Eureka Red
Aulonocara (Rubescens) - Rubescens
Aulonocara Baenschi -Benga Yellow baenschi peacock
Strawberry Peacock (hybrid)
Aulonocara "German Red"

Bottom Dweller:
Bristenose Plecos

Do any of these look completely out of place/won't work? What would you start w/ numbers wise? Thank you so much for any comments/advice! Look forward to being active in this community!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

The rocks look very pretty, but the fish might like them better if they were more scattered...think in terms of providing maximum opportunities to block line of sight...fish between 2 rocks can't see the other guy so they both relax.

12 adult males is a good number for a 75G rectangle that is 48x18. One of each, no look-alikes.

Avoid look alike fish such as german red and strawberry and dragon blood (anything in the red-pink-orange category) or baenschi and maleri (anything in the yellow category). Same species but different color like Lwanda and albino Lwanda. One jacobfreibergi/tank (includes lwanda, eurekas, swallowtail, etc.).

Avoid fish that are so timid they are unlikely to color up, like kandeense.

Read the Cichlid-forum all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome. Nice looking tank. You'll get a lot of varied replies to stock and tank set ups. Some people like to stick to certain "rules" and there's nothing wrong with that, but that doesn't mean that's the only way to do something. Personally I don't have any issues with the placement of the rocks because it's a peacock & hap tank, not mbuna. My peacocks and haps normally stay out in the open and don't bother hiding behind rocks at all so IMO you can place the rock work where ever you'd like and it'll be of no real issue to the fish.

Far as numbers - you have an fx5 which is good filtration so personally I would do 17 to 18 of the ones on the list if it were me. Because you will always end up removing/losing a fish or two the first year for various reasons so if you shoot for 17-18 you'll end up with around 15-16 solid adults which is a good number of peacocks in a 75g since they are for the most part peaceful. Only one on the list in my exp I will say to watch (if you get) is the Lawanda. I've had a few of them over the years and for a peacock they seem to have a bit of an attitude.


----------



## BobbyTwoSticks (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you both very much! I'm going to definitely heed your words on the fish that may be trouble with the others, that was the primary advice I was looking for. As far as the rocks go, I may move around a bit, but probably not too much.

One question I had buried at the bottom of my post was about the bottlenose plecos. Do you think two would be a good fit for the tank?

Thanks again, gents!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You only need one for a 75G. Two would be more like for a 72" tank. They like the glass.


----------



## BobbyTwoSticks (Jan 18, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> You only need one for a 75G. Two would be more like for a 72" tank. They like the glass.


Sounds good. Would you recommend a couple Synodontis catfish as well or would that be too much IMO?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Five Synodontis lucipinnis or multipuunctatus would be fine.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

12 to 15 adult peacock / hap males...
1 bottlenose plecos...
5 Synodontis lucipinnis / multipuunctatus...
in a 75g???...
:-? :-? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

12, 1 and 5 is good stocking.

15 would probably be OK too, I started with 18 but I liked 12 better.


----------



## BobbyTwoSticks (Jan 18, 2018)

I think I'm going to stick w/ one BN Pleco and skip the Syndo's altogether. Planning on ordering 15 Peacocks/Haps in the next week!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library and make sure you have extra tanks and a rehoming plan.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

joselepiu said:


> 12 to 15 adult peacock / hap males...
> 1 bottlenose plecos...
> 5 Synodontis lucipinnis / multipuunctatus...
> in a 75g???...
> :-? :-? :-?


Yep I've had that and more in a 75g. Keep in mind when we're talking about peacocks & haps together in a 75g many of them stay somewhat small-med size. We aren't suggesting the larger haps like Champs/eyebiters/Livingstonii and such. On the peacock side ones like Nagara flametails usually stay around 4-4.5", many of the Aulonocara usually stay around 4.5"-5", and the smaller haps for the mix are ones such as Empress, white knights and other of the smaller variety of haps that stay around 5" range for the most part.

Everyone has different opinions on what is a good number for a certain size tank though. IMO long as the tank has proper filtration so water quality stays good and there's no aggression then I like to stock on the higher end myself.


----------

